# Extra Colossal Shrimp



## salt and pepper (Feb 16, 2013)

Today I tried my hand at Molecular Gastronomy.
Shrimp with Mango Speghetti, A Lemon Cloud and Honey Pearls.
Click on the pic to view.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, that looks pretty amazing Joey and I can imagine not easy to do either


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2013)

Whoa!  Will ya look at that!

Very nice, S&P!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow!  That looks amazing!  Do you deliver?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 16, 2013)

Is my geography off or does S & P's part of Montana border on the ocean.  You've been showing up with a lot of seafood dishes lately.  Now  decorated with little pearls -- see,  something else right out of the ocean.  This one takes the cake.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 16, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Is my geography off or does S & P's part of Montana border on the ocean. You've been showing up with a lot of seafood dishes lately. Now decorated with little pearls -- see, something else right out of the ocean. This one takes the cake.


 
It just so happens that I went shopping last week for fresh seafood, then with Valentines Day, the local store had fresh fish brough in from Alaska.I couldn't resist!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks just spectacular S&P! I don't even want to guess how much that jewel would cost in a fine dining restaurant. Anybody have a bid?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2013)

i've never bought giant alaskan spot shrimp before, but i'll bet they're pricey, and huge like everything from alaska.

my guess would be $20 to $25 for an appy in a decemt joint. in montana, it'd be more.

nice job, s&p.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 16, 2013)

Very Nice. And, the taste???


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 17, 2013)

That looks too pretty to eat. What is the green stuff?


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 17, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Very Nice. And, the taste???


 
The taste? I don't know! I brought it to a friend at my neighborhood bar, But she loved it!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 17, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> The taste? I don't know! I brought it to a friend at my neighborhood bar, But she loved it!


You're too nice. After all of that work I would have eaten it myself.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2013)

COOL!!!!!


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 18, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> That looks too pretty to eat. What is the green stuff?


 
Hi Snip, the green stuff is just some decorative sheets that is mostly used to separate sushi. They are not eatable.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 18, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Hi Snip, the green stuff is just some decorative sheets that is mostly used to separate sushi. They are not eatable.


 
Cool, thought they looked a bit fake. The shrimp looks delicious


----------



## ZChef (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks amazing to me. Very creative, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 18, 2013)

All I can say is that I am impressed.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments.   Joey


----------

